# HyperDip



## Perkens (9 mo ago)

Just want to share my weekend project I completed and get yalls thoughts on it. So this is the HyperDip Shadow black kits for emblems and wheels. I sprayed the bowties, reflectors, lower bumper and the wheels.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

I did my wheels with a hyper dip kit, really love the finish compared to plastidip!


----------

